# Tools I Keep Buying



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Over the years I bought the same tools over and over again ...

For one reason or another they disappear and off I go to buy another one ...

Top of my list 

1. Multi screw driver
2. Allen keys
3. Measuring tape
4. Channel locks
5. Pipe cutters
6. Hack saw
7. Pipe wrenches
8. Flash light
9. Step ladder


It seems some one likes my tools more than me


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I go through Allen keys like a mo fo. I swear I must use them once and throw them away.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

7/16 wrench and that damn bag of sloan o-rings.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Haven't Lost A Tool Yet. Wore Out Some, Gave Some Away But None Lost.

Every Time I Leave My Bag And ALL Of My Tools Go With Me. For Lunch, Get Parts Etc.

Only Have Hand Tools right Now Though. May Be Different In The Future.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I lose very few tools. I make it a habit to put them all together in a pile as I finish with them and take time to put them away when finished!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Yep. My list is similar

Channel locks
Allen wrenches
Flashlights
Hacksaws
Sponges


OS ladders??? Wtf

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Yep. My list is similar
> 
> Channel locks
> Allen wrenches
> ...


Yes ladders ...

Forget them on the job and go back the next day and there gone ... We even put our names on them ... I forgot to mention extension cords .. Also got a big problem with that .. It was so bad I ordered new cords with our name printed on them ... 

Also forgot to mention shovels ... Lost so many of those ... 

I guess I am keeping the economy going


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Yep. My list is similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Working on big jobs ladders get legs pretty often.


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

i ve been through about 5 Maglite flashlights and seekonk torque wrenches this year.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

oaklandplumber said:


> i ve been through about 5 Maglite flashlights and seekonk torque wrenches this year.


Wow that gets expensive!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

My helpers Loose my tools. I put them all up before I leave a job site But I buy

Tape measure 
Slip joint pliers 
10 in 1 screw driver 

They ware out the fastes so I buy new ones every few months


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that loses tools. I need to build in money for a helper to follow me around and pick up my tools. I suppose it's cheaper just to buy new stuff. I started buying multiples for the tools I commonly use.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> 7/16 wrench and that damn bag of sloan o-rings.



I like keeping Sloan O- rings and tail piece washers on the blinker arm in my truck this way they don`t get losed or messed up.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> [/SIZE]
> I like keeping Sloan O- rings and tail piece washers on the blinker arm in my truck this way they don`t get losed or messed up.


I keep them on my toolbag where the strap clips on the bag


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> [/SIZE]
> I like keeping Sloan O- rings and tail piece washers on the blinker arm in my truck this way they don`t get losed or messed up.


The same guy who pulls them out of my sloan tray would get them there. He might only take a few that way though.:laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Screwdriver. I bought 2 of the $10 Husky holiday packs. If you break one, they swap it for the red/black cushioned handle

Water test gauges

Anode rods, I carry a straight one around when I do water heater maintenance to compare with the one in the tank. I've left two at homes

I left a M18 lithium flashlight and compact battery at a job. Lady didn't want to pay diagnostic fee to troubleshoot bathtub/shower leak. Left it behind, didn't even collect trip charge.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Screw drivers and Maglights are on the top of my list. I have some tools that I've had since I was an apprentice but I've probably gone through 30 6-in-1 screw drivers in the 18 years. 






Paul


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

i loose a lot of water meter keys.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tierd of my mag light chiting out trying the Colman max. Brighter and a button on the end to turn on instead of twisting so I can turn it on with one hand. We will see how it holds up


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Flashlights and mini copper cutters.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

man me to darn mag light worthless i have had at least ten and they keep breaking


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> [/SIZE]
> I like keeping Sloan O- rings and tail piece washers on the blinker arm in my truck this way they don`t get losed or messed up.


And twist-n-lock commercial basket strainer o-rings.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I seem to lose my Ford wrenches, my little bag of jumper wires I made up with different ends, and the  gas cap.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Channel locks. One full employee at their factory has a job because of me. 
Copper tubing cutters.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't lose many tools. Very seldom do I lose something.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I don't lose many tools. Very seldom do I lose something.


That's because you have animals guarding your tools.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mostly screwdrivers and hammer. I lose hammers frequently and break screwdrivers. No sense n buying expensive versions as I will just break them.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Drill bits and 6-1 screwdrivers top my list


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Multi-bit screwdrivers with missing bits drive me nuts. 
One thing that has helped a lot are the different color Klein zipper bags. $36, but well worth it. Orange bag for soldering stuff, brown for screwdrivers, yellow for electrical, a set of open end wrenches in the blue one. Smaller zippper bags: one for tailpiece and slip joint washers, another for hose clamps, another for compression nuts and ferrules. All this in a rolling toolbag. Less clutter means you can see if your channellocks have been put away.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

^^^ that's the system I use as well. Them bags were suggested by an electrician I worked with and it's well worth it.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Drill bits and 6-1 screwdrivers top my list


Amen

Add allen wrenches to the list.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

JWBII said:


> ^^^ that's the system I use as well. Them bags were suggested by an electrician I worked with and it's well worth it.


Love my Klein zippered pouches!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the Klien and Greenlee pouches also. They work great and keep things organize.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I use the tray organizer


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I worked with a guy who has had two of the same company's pickups stolen at night. One of them had an 8" 3way valve in the back worth 90K that was never recovered. We needed it on the job the next day... 
 Siemens had to ship another from Germany.

Me, I lose first year's fairly regularly... And my mind also...


Keep in mind that the only tools a UA member is to furnish are Channel Locks, a 9" torpedo and a tape, so those are the first to go missing, because guys don't want to pay for them.

Strikers for the ox/acet bottles
b-tank keys
Turbo tips
3 way elec splitters
Fitting brushes
Tubing cutters of every size

We often work a split shift on the big jobs, a mon-thurs crew and a tue-Fri crew. Better believe that jobbox has been looted when you come back from your 3 day weekend.

I guess I've swayed from the point of this thread a little... Sorry.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U can't have all ur own tools ?? What if you did. Say Fu and just brought ur own tool bag??


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> U can't have all ur own tools ?? What if you did. Say Fu and just brought ur own tool bag??


Fined by the union and told to take them home. We've been over this.
:yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. Y can't you have your own tools??? What's the logic behind it?? Do you have your own at home??


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. Y can't you have your own tools??? What's the logic behind it?? Do you have your own at home??


Of course I have my own tools.

If I bring in a handful of my own tools to make my job easier, what's to stop a shady contractor from refusing to furnish those tools to other members? "Ben brought his own 535 in (exaggerating of course), use his." It's the whole "what's good for the goose" mentality.

When I get requested for a job it's because of the name I've made for myself, and not because of my tool collection.

If I need a flashlight or a screwdriver or a striker or a turbo tip, I put in a requisition.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

So you bend the rules a bit ?? That all sounds so strange to me. Corded tools and big equipment shop provides. All hand tools and cordless and torch I provide


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't bend the rules, where did you get that from my post? I bring 430's, a torpedo and a tape to work, and that's all that comes home with me.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

We supply all tools for our guys.

We paint each tool in the each van with a different color

Yellow of the Gas Van, and Blue, Green and Red for the other vehicles

And they still mix them up when multiply vans pull up on a job..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> I don't bend the rules, where did you get that from my post? I bring 430's, a torpedo and a tape to work, and that's all that comes home with me.


O u said if. Got it


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I loose water keys like nobody's business. I make my own from 1" black pipe 3 or 4 at a time. I paint them red which helps but if the meter is not near the truck I may very well run off and leave it. Most customers won't call so remembering where it was used last is up to us.
I ruin more flat screw drivers than I loose by using them as chisels...
Channel locks are my main tool loss and I prefer the CHANNEL LOCK brand.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

My worst loss was a pair of Oakley sunglasses I left on a vanity while checking a leak under. Naturally the tenant didn't see them. A few meter keys, a basin wrench( got back after three voicemails to HO and then showed up and knocked on door), and shovels. I haven't lost many tools since I bought a huge 54 Pocket tool bag and memorized where each tools pocket was.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Only electricians ware oakleys at work. Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> My worst loss was a pair of Oakley sunglasses I left on a vanity while checking a leak under. Naturally the tenant didn't see them. A few meter keys, a basin wrench( got back after three voicemails to HO and then showed up and knocked on door), and shovels. I haven't lost many tools since I bought a huge 54 Pocket tool bag and memorized where each tools pocket was.


 Wow , you can fits a shovel in your 54 pockets tool bag??


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have a good one. The trash collectors around here will not walk two feet into the property to get a can. You cannot even be parked too close. Well one day I took the day off to clean and reorganize the truck and was called out on an emergency on trash day. I threw the copper up the side of my hill along with some shovels. 

I get back and its gone. I call up and they said they would check but it was probably chewed up in the back of the truck. Well, they swung by and dropped off the tools in perfect condition and the copper was cutting into pieces that fit inside their cab. Not crushed, cut. I could have killed them but they brought it back.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Wow , you can fits a shovel in your 54 pockets tool bag??


Touché, shovels have their own rack on "Big Bertha". Hand tools only. Lol


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I have a good one. The trash collectors around here will not walk two feet into the property to get a can. You cannot even be parked too close. Well one day I took the day off to clean and reorganize the truck and was called out on an emergency on trash day. I threw the copper up the side of my hill along with some shovels.
> 
> I get back and its gone. I call up and they said they would check but it was probably chewed up in the back of the truck. Well, they swung by and dropped off the tools in perfect condition and the copper was cutting into pieces that fit inside their cab. Not crushed, cut. I could have killed them but they brought it back.


Effing dirt bags. They did the same to me with a busted water heater I was going to scrap for 15 bucks. Thing was against the side of my house. SMH


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Only electricians ware oakleys at work. Lol


Besides a plumbing license I also have an associate's in Industrial Systems, Certificate for Industrial Electrician, and got an A last semester in automotive electrical systems. I feel qualified to dawn the "Oaks" while hitting service calls. LMAO


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Alarm alarm. !!!!! Thus guys a freakin sparky playing plumber !!!! And a school boy!!!!

Iv never had a plumbing class

I'm just bustin ur balls a bit 

I'm in const. I get dirty and break crap. No way oaks would hold up at all. I have the newer half jackets and ware them all the time execpt at work


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Alarm alarm. !!!!! Thus guys a freakin sparky playing plumber !!!! And a school boy!!!!
> 
> Iv never had a plumbing class
> 
> ...


LMAO, that's funny. Plumbing trade was all OJT except for license prepatory classes for memorizing the codes. I had all that GI Bill money from the Army so why not use it for something useful. I see so many people getting these dime a dozen business degrees and still aren't hitting on much.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I got u. My wife has a degree like that and is back in for her RN. As for me I'd love to have some schooling. Drafting and engieneering and buissness classes. Good for you useing ur gi bill like that. How long did u serve


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I got u. My wife has a degree like that and is back in for her RN. As for me I'd love to have some schooling. Drafting and engieneering and buissness classes. Good for you useing ur gi bill like that. How long did u serve


4yr17weeks. They tacked on the extra weeks for airborne and ranger indoctrination program.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Where are you located now ??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We have a new plumber from the air force and he sucks. Slow and just can't do what needs to be done. He was trained in the af. And is ok at service but not commercial const... Or multi story dwv systems My dad was in the air force so watch the dookie jokes. Lol


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I live in Alabama on the border of Georgia. I didn't learn nothing about plumbing in the Army. Just how to be infantry. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Cool. Is that where your from. I'm in west txs. Born and raised


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Originally San Diego, then Colorado, then Oklahoma from where I joined the Army after high school. My dad worked for civil service and they had a few base closures and moved us around like some army brats


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ouch. Guess u wer use to it and joined up. Dad got out before I was born. We have dyess afb here. B1-Bs are here. I do lots if work there and goodfellow afb


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dang, did you have to get a secret security clearance.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not really. Background check and a bit more. Escorts when near the birds and a yellow line that if you cross ur dead or atleast in deep chit 

We have c130 too but a treat was this f 15 tomcat. I think she will be a static display trucked in and reassembled on base


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

How did we start from buying tools to now f-15 fighter jets???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Idk. I'm bad at hijacking. Sorry back on topic now


----------

